# Could this be post-surgery related??



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone had this happen after their surgery? It may or may not be related.

You know how when you take a bite of something and you get that sudden pain in your jaws under your ears, as if you've eaten something sour? That happened twice when popping some fries in my mouth while driving home yesterday. I reached up and felt my left jaw, under my ear and felt this big soft lump, kind of going down my neck too. It freaked me out! I mean it just appeared!! I arrived home showed my husband and called my Rheumy (HSP vasculitis) since I just had lab work done for her. Of course she wasn't in and the nurse told me to call my primary doctor, who also wasn't in yesterday or today either. Anyway, within the hour most of the swelling had gone down. It wasn't hard or anything, just swollen and fatty feeling (felt like a fat face per my hubby  Since the surgery I have felt that under my neck was puffier than usual also. Not hard just puffy - fluffy : )

Today it's still slightly swollen and puffy. I have an appointment with my Rheumy on 5/17 but will try to get in next week if at all possible. Really don't want to see my primary since the Rheumy just did all her blood work, but will see her if I can't see the Rheumy. My Endo would probably tell me to see my primary too.

Oh, and I was so freaked out I didn't eat the fries or drink the coke


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Has anyone had this happen after their surgery? It may or may not be related.
> 
> You know how when you take a bite of something and you get that sudden pain in your jaws under your ears, as if you've eaten something sour? That happened twice when popping some fries in my mouth while driving home yesterday. I reached up and felt my left jaw, under my ear and felt this big soft lump, kind of going down my neck too. It freaked me out! I mean it just appeared!! I arrived home showed my husband and called my Rheumy (HSP vasculitis) since I just had lab work done for her. Of course she wasn't in and the nurse told me to call my primary doctor, who also wasn't in yesterday or today either. Anyway, within the hour most of the swelling had gone down. It wasn't hard or anything, just swollen and fatty feeling (felt like a fat face per my hubby  Since the surgery I have felt that under my neck was puffier than usual also. Not hard just puffy - fluffy : )
> 
> ...


Polly.......................how are you doing today? I guess no one has experienced this, thus no replies. I wish I could help but do know that I care and will you please let us know?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Andros, I'm fine today and was okay yesterday other than being freaked out. I was researching it and came up with swollen salivary glands, paratoid, Sjogren's,etc. I was tested for that back in October and I really have none of those symptoms. There was no pain other than the brief jaw pain and none at all when I eat today. I did talk to my Rheumy nurse and if there's a cancellation next week they will see me. If not I do have the appointment with her on 5/17. I will go to my primary doctor before then if I feel I need to. Just hope the Rheumy will get a chance to check me out good first.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Hey Andros, I'm fine today and was okay yesterday other than being freaked out. I was researching it and came up with swollen salivary glands, paratoid, Sjogren's,etc. I was tested for that back in October and I really have none of those symptoms. There was no pain other than the brief jaw pain and none at all when I eat today. I did talk to my Rheumy nurse and if there's a cancellation next week they will see me. If not I do have the appointment with her on 5/17. I will go to my primary doctor before then if I feel I need to. Just hope the Rheumy will get a chance to check me out good first.


And consider a salivary stone and your teeth. 2 other possibles.

Rheumatologists usually do check their patients good. I see one and I thank God for she and her husband every day.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't say I experienced anything similar...sorry. I did have strange sensations after surgery - a tweak here, some soreness there - but no swelling and nothing like you described. Sorry I can't help, but I am glad you are feeling better today.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My sister had something happen that sounds much like what you've described. I cannot remember what the diagnosis was but the doctor told her to let sour lemon drop candy melt in her mouth several times a day. The last time I was at her house I noticed several new candy dishes...all filled with lemon drops.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Andros - I've read up on and know both are possibilities.

Joplin - Thanks. Still some slight swelling but not much and nothing has happened since the other day.

I DClaire - I've read several articles about the lemon drops, eating something sour and it having to do with the salivary glands. That's what I'm leaning toward anyway.

Thanks all. Have a great weekend arty0049:


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

i get that wen i eat dark chocolate but had it before my surgery, i dont think it anything to worry about tho, get it checked tho just in case x


----------

